# suggestions for San Diego to Las Vegas ROAD TRIP



## GregGH (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

Wondering if you know of  some hidden gems along the road from San Diego to Las Vegas - have 3 days (2 night) and enjoy the back roads.
-any must stay accommodations?
-any must see sights?

Trying to stay on course - so looking on areas in a general area between 'here' and 'there' ... with lets say 100 mile deviation as a limit ... but have been tempted for longer 'short cuts' in the past.

We are going in Late Oct.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Fletcher921 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would be interested to hear about a gem between here and there.  I live in SD and we usually just "close the eyes and drive" till we hit Vegas, 4 1/2 - 5 hours later.  Figuratively, of course.  

There is that large thermometer in the center of Thermal and also Calico Ghost Town...

reconsidering:
The Mission Inn in Riverside with a trip to Glen Ivy Hot Springs in Corona
Rent a cabin or find a B&B in Big Bear Lake in the San Bernadino Mountains
Winery Tours in Temecula

or

Drive through our backcountry.  Head east on Highway 8, through Descanco - breakfast at Lake Cuyamaca or an apple pie in Julian - head toward Warner Springs/Aguanga - down the hill to La Quinta/Palm Desert - through Palm Springs - then a quick side trip up for a drive through to see Joshua Tree - then back over to see or overnight at Big Bear Lake in the San Bernadino Mtns and/or Lake Arrowhead and head northeast to that gem of Las Vegas.
Now I am tired - but there are some ideas for you!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...831135,-116.716003&spn=0.378491,0.616608&z=10
This route takes you up 'the back way' to Big Bear, which I have never done - we always go the direct route up Highway 15 - so research a bit.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2009)

If I had 3 days and 2 nights to go between SD & LV and was from Ohio, I'd take I-8 East over rocky desert mountains, short detour through Mexicali, continue east, through Yuma AZ. Turn North on US 95. You can decide to take St. Rt 95 through Lake Havasu City, over the transplanted/relocated London Bridge, continuing N. to/through Laughlin/Bullhead City on the Colorado River, then flip a coin, either east to Kingman then N. on US 93 over Hoover Dam and into Vegas, or straight n. on 95 into LV. 

I'm pretty sure this route is more than 100 mi out-of-route, but I guarantee it's someplace you haven't seen.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba (Oct 2, 2009)

I have always wanted to take a trip down ZZYZX Road 

But I am like Babs, once we get in the car going or coming from Vegas, we just sort of "close our eyes and drive" also


----------



## GregGH (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks of the tips - I think I have enough idea's for a couple of trips.  I to tend to 'just drive' - but when I get out west I like to think of it as' the journey not the destination'

Been thru Warner Springs but over the mountain to Palm Springs has been on a list for a while.  Big Bear Lake will be al new.

Looking forward to next time and Yuma area.

You guys have some wonderful roads out west - it has been fun checking them off the list as we explore.

Greg


----------



## geoand (Oct 3, 2009)

We have driven to and from San Diego using Palm Springs as beginning and end of this round trip.  The route we took was longer but much more scenic.  We drove through Borrego Springs to Escondido than to San Diego.  Took the same route back and that view coming down the mountains into Borrego Springs is WOW!!!!  This part of the drive is about 25 mph down a winding small 2 lane road with plenty of turnouts for views.  We thoroughly enjoy traveling this route due to the views here and elsewhere.  Plenty of farmlands, small towns to drive through.  Beats driving the freeway.


----------



## GregGH (Oct 8, 2009)

hi

just in case someone searches this in the future -

http://www.byways.org/explore/states/CA/maps.html?map=Deserts

http://www.byways.org/explore/byways/68951/travel.html

http://www.byways.org/explore/byways/2326/travel.html

etc -- loose yourself in this web site ... hours drift away ... but the fun of looking

Greg


----------



## BSQ (Oct 8, 2009)

just adding that the giant thermometer posted up thread is in Baker, not Thermal.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 8, 2009)

I have driven every route and back roads you can imagine to Las Vegas and Laughlin, NV. I wouldn't take the I-80 route to Yuma. I have done it and the drive to Yuma is pretty boring.

I would recommend the following route. Go north from San Diego on I-15 to Temecula. Take 79 east to Aguanga and take 371 through Anza to 74 east to Palm Desert ( Palm Springs area ). I would stay the night in the Palm Springs area. I recommend the Agua Caliente Casino/Resort in Rancho Mirage ( Palm Springs area ). We just spent 5 days at the Agua Caliente a couple weeks ago and it is very nice. The next day take I-10 west a few miles to Hwy 62 and go north and then east on 62 through the Yucca Valley to Twentynine Palms. From there you can visit the Joshua Tree National Park which is right next to it. From Twentynine Palms there are a couple different routes. The most interesting but longer route is to continue east on 62 to 72 and then go through Parker and take 95 by the Colorado River to Lake Havasu City AZ. You can stay the night at Lake Havasu. There are many places to stay there. From Lake Havasu take 95 north to I-40 and then west a few miles to Needles CA. From Needles you can take 2 different routes to Las Vegas. The quickest is to continue west a few miles to 95 North and then take 95 straight to Las Vegas. You could also take the River Road from Needles up the Colorado to Laughlin, NV and then west to 95 and north to Las Vegas. Instead of going west to 95 from Laughlin, you could take 68 east across the river from Laughlin to 93 and then north on 93 through Hoover Dam to Las Vegas. This way is fairly boring, and slower but you will go through Hoover Dam. You could just visit Hoover Dam while in Las Vegas.

Another route from Twentynine Palms that is quicker is to take Amboy Road up through Amboy to I-40 and then east to 95 and north straight to Las Vegas or west to River Road just before Needles and then up through Laughlin per the other route. You wouldn't need to spend a second night on this route.

The main thing you want to do is avoid the drive on I-15 to Las Vegas, especially the part from Barstow to Las Vegas.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 9, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Another route from Twentynine Palms that is quicker is to take Amboy Road up through Amboy to I-40 and then east to 95 and north straight to Las Vegas or west to River Road just before Needles and then up through Laughlin per the other route. You wouldn't need to spend a second night on this route.


 
We used to take the Kelbaker Road from Amboy to Kelso. There is a nicely preserved train station there and makes for a nice, short rest stop. http://www.flickr.com/photos/unwiredadventures/484336823/ From there you can go up to Baker (but why?) or northeast through Cima. Either route takes you through the Mojave National Preserve. At Cima (and there is nothing there), you can take the Cima road north to I-15 or take Morning Star Mine Road to Ivanpah Road to Nipton Road. Once you come out on Nipton Road it is a short left turn to I-15 west of Primm or you can turn right onto Nipton Road and head to Searchlight, then north up 95. Google maps has a nice photo of the route.


----------

